# What items to have on hand for birthing?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Have you not been able to reach your mentor yet? What with the holidays, it could take a little time. What about fellow members of your Poodle Club? I'd imagine they would be helpful, as well as more apt to have breeding experience.

We have a few breeders as members here, but most are owner handler/pet owners.

ETA if you do a search on bing or whatnot, perhaps consider searching on the term whelping to exclude human birth info ?.


----------

